# Name the musician!



## Amfibius

OK, here are the rules: the first person to correctly guess the pictured musician or composer has the right to post the next image. I will start.









Who is the musician pictured? Hint: he was a talent when he was young, but his career has gone astray ...


----------



## clavichorder

Amfibius said:


> OK, here are the rules: the first person to correctly guess the pictured musician or composer has the right to post the next image. I will start.
> 
> View attachment 2443
> 
> 
> Who is the musician pictured? Hint: he was a talent when he was young, but his career has gone astray ...


Ivo Pogorelich before anyone else gets it!


----------



## clavichorder

Now for mine


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Joseph Martin Kraus


----------



## graaf

My first thought was: well, there's a way to find who is on the picture without really knowing the guy, which beats the purpose of the game. But my second thought was: why shouldn't we play the game in which we will post pictures of relatively obscure musicians in order to broaden our knowledge, even if people use "certain means" to find out the musician in question. So, since regressivetransphobe didn't ask, let me ask who is this:


----------



## Amfibius

Dang, you guys are quick! Clavichorder managed to get it within 2 minutes of me posting the pic!


----------



## clavichorder

If it were easier to post MP3s here, we should have a guess this pianist based on this recording thread!


----------



## Rasa

clavichorder said:


> If it were easier to post MP3s here, we should have a guess this pianist based on this recording thread!


fffffffffffffffffff


----------



## clavichorder

Rasa said:


> fffffffffffffffffff


Are you swearing at me?


----------



## Amfibius

Hey graaf, I think that musician you posted is too hard. Any hints?


----------



## clavichorder

I have to make a guess at the above composer. I don't know him, but I have a hunch. Its not Johann Joachim Quantz is it?

Edit, upon searching Quantz, it just doesn't quite match.


----------



## Philip

graaf said:


> My first thought was: well, there's a way to find who is on the picture without really knowing the guy, which beats the purpose of the game. But my second thought was: why shouldn't we play the game in which we will post pictures of relatively obscure musicians in order to broaden our knowledge, even if people use "certain means" to find out the musician in question. So, since regressivetransphobe didn't ask, let me ask who is this:


Josef Mysliveček


----------



## clavichorder

I never would have gotten that.


----------



## graaf

clavichorder said:


> I never would have gotten that.


 It would be easy if you have read this. That's what I meant when I said that there's a way to find who is on the picture without really knowing the guy. Not implying that Philip used it.


----------



## clavichorder

graaf said:


> It would be easy if you have read this. That's what I meant when I said that there's a way to find who is on the picture without really knowing the guy. Not implying that Philip used it.


I wouldn't use that, its cheating and not any fun.


----------



## kv466

Shall we continue?


----------



## clavichorder

I've got to get one more, and then I'm out leaving it up to others
That's young Glenn Gould.

Next person can go.


----------



## Philip




----------



## Artemis

Philip said:


>


This has me beet. I think that the medal may be the Golden Spur but I couldn't find anyone to fit this period in history, which I take to be approximately 1650 ish. Even if it's not the Golden Spur, I still couldn't find any of the baroque composer portraits I'm familiar with which is a close match to this gentleman.

Is it time to tell us?


----------



## Philip

Artemis said:


> This has me beet. I think that the medal may be the Golden Spur but I couldn't find anyone to fit this period in history, which I take to be approximately 1650 ish. Even if it's not the Golden Spur, I still couldn't find any of the baroque composer portraits I'm familiar with which is a close match to this gentleman.
> 
> Is it time to tell us?


*Gaspar Sanz (1640-1710)*


----------



## Artemis

Philip said:


> *Gaspar Sanz (1640-1710)*


Well done. I'm afraid that he is but a vague name to me, as I have none of his works. I see that he specialised in music for the guitar and influenced Rodrigo many years later. I have to confess that the guitar is not my favourite string instrument.

Since nobody guessed, do you get to have another go? Make it a bit easier next time, please.


----------



## Philip

Artemis said:


> Well done. I'm afraid that he is but a vague name to me, as I have none of his works. I see that he specialised in music for the guitar and influenced Rodrigo many years later. I have to confess that the guitar is not my favourite string instrument.
> 
> Since nobody guessed, do you get to have another go? Make it a bit easier next time, please.


----------



## clavichorder

Philip said:


>


This face reminds me of Hummel or Rossini, I swear I've seen it before... The first name that came to mind was Hummel, is it him?

I'm going to say its Hummel.


----------



## Philip

clavichorder said:


> This face reminds me of Hummel or Rossini, I swear I've seen it before... The first name that came to mind was Hummel, is it him?
> 
> I'm going to say its Hummel.


*Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837)*


----------



## clavichorder

Yes!


----------



## Amfibius

Clavichorder, when inserting images, inserting a link like "http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/_/35942995/William+Schuman.jpg" makes it too easy! All I had to do was click on "reply with quote" and I saw who it was!

OK I guess I get to go next! This one is very easy:









This is a famous photograph of the five most important conductors of the period. Who are they, from left to right?


----------



## Artemis

William Schuman?
Ah amfibius beat me to it


----------



## graaf

Amfibius said:


> Clavichorder, when inserting images, inserting a link like "http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/_/35942995/William+Schuman.jpg" makes it too easy! All I had to do was click on "reply with quote" and I saw who it was!
> 
> OK I guess I get to go next! This one is very easy:
> 
> View attachment 2446
> 
> 
> This is a famous photograph of the five most important conductors of the period. Who are they, from left to right?


I can recognize only easy ones - 2nd and 5th (from the left). I guess rules of the game would be to wait for someone who can name them all.

edit: now that I have digged the picture, I see I should have recognized the face of at least one more! anyway, good luck guessing!


----------



## Weston

I only know the 2nd for sure and think I might know the first.


----------



## tdc

Philip said:


>


Nice to finally put a face to a name. I did not recognize this man, yet I often play several of his pieces. I'd highly recommend his Suite Espanola as played by Narciso Yepes.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Amfibius said:


> OK I guess I get to go next! This one is very easy:
> 
> View attachment 2446
> 
> 
> This is a famous photograph of the five most important conductors of the period. Who are they, from left to right?


Obvious. They are Monteverdi, Schoenberg, Xenakis, Haydn and Puccini respectively.


----------



## Artemis

The picture quality is not great but my guesses are, from left to right:

Walter, Toscanini, Eric Kleiber, Weingartner, Furtwängler


----------



## Amfibius

Artemis said:


> The picture quality is not great but my guesses are, from left to right:
> 
> Walter, Toscanini, Eric Kleiber, Weingartner, Furtwängler


Close enough. Not Weingartner ... that is Klemperer. You get to go next!


----------



## Artemis

Whose grave?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Artemis said:


> Whose grave?


Robert and Clara Schumann!

One moment, please.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Who dat?


----------



## tdc

Klavierspieler said:


> Who dat?


I believe that is Fernando Sor...


----------



## tdc

Here is one:


----------



## Philip

Klavierspieler said:


> Who dat?


it's more fun when the name of the composer is not written on the picture


----------



## Klavierspieler

Philip said:


> it's more fun when the name of the composer is not written on the picture


Oops, I didn't even notice that...


----------



## tdc

tdc said:


> Here is one:


Nobody can name my guy?! He's not that obscure - a brilliant composer, AND performer. He is also renowned for his improvisational abilities and dabbles in jazz.


----------



## Amfibius

He looks like Smeagol's brother, to be honest.


----------



## Artemis

He looks rather like Martin Clunes but it can't be.


----------



## tdc

His name is Roland Dyens, and he is one of the greatest guitar composers and performers of all time.


----------



## Weston

? Sorry, never heard of him. You got another?


----------



## Philip




----------



## Amfibius

Aw come on Philip that's not fair! How would we know who she is if we can't see her face?


----------



## Philip

Amfibius said:


> Aw come on Philip that's not fair! How would we know who she is if we can't see her face?


hint: pianist


----------



## Klavierspieler

Is it Igoshina?


----------



## Artemis

Helene Grimaud


----------



## Philip

Artemis said:


> Helene Grimaud


bingo


----------



## Artemis

A very easy one this time. 

Whose grave? I have removed the name, for obvious reasons!


----------



## Artemis

I am re-posting this same picture of a composer's grave because the previous one was inadvertently deleted in a clean-up of attachments.


----------



## Couchie

Osorkon the Elder?


----------



## Artemis

Couchie said:


> Osorkon the Elder?


 No, sorry, you're about a million miles away. Think of Vienna.


----------



## graaf

Artemis said:


> No, sorry, you're about a million miles away. Think of Vienna.


I doubt that was a genuine attempt to guess, since Osorkon the Elder is most likely buried in a pyramid (being a pharaoh and all).
If one was to give another useful hint, it might be useful to say that he was _a thousand_ miles away.


----------



## Operafocus

Gustav Mahler?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Operafocus said:


> Gustav Mahler?


Correct, I just looked up his grave.


----------



## Operafocus

Klavierspieler said:


> Correct, I just looked up his grave.


Isn't that a morbid that I even knew where to begin? :lol:

OK, so I guess that means I'm next.

Possibly too easy for some, but... *Who is it*?


----------



## Couchie

A very large but bland and featureless tombstone. How fitting.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Operafocus said:


> Isn't that a morbid that I even knew where to begin? :lol:
> 
> OK, so I guess that means I'm next.
> 
> Possibly too easy for some, but... *Who is it*?
> View attachment 2462


I wonder... It's that pearly guy!

Am I right?


----------



## graaf

Klavierspieler said:


> I wonder... It's that pearly guy!
> 
> Am I right?


No, it's not Eddie Vedder


----------



## Operafocus

Klavierspieler said:


> I wonder... It's that pearly guy!
> 
> Am I right?


Perlman, yes. Itzhak


----------



## Klavierspieler

Yay!

One moment, please.


----------



## Klavierspieler




----------



## Artemis

I think we need a little help with this one. Obviously mid/late 16th C. I've looked up all the more famous composers of that time but can't find this character. I thought it might have been Byrd or Lassus but I haven't found a picture of either of them that looks quite like the one above.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Hint: Lassus is closer than Byrd.


----------



## Vesteralen

Praetorius?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Vesteralen said:


> Praetorius?


Even closer...


----------



## Artemis

*Samuel Scheidt!!!*


----------



## Vesteralen

You can see why I thought it was Michael Praetorius, can't you


----------



## Artemis

An innocent mistake, but it's SHEIDT, I tell you. He wrote lots of .. well er .. wonderful music. T-C's "project" could do with some this. Up to 200 already, and no Sheidt? Disgraceful.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Artemis said:


> An innocent mistake, but it's SHEIDT, I tell you. He wrote lots of .. well er .. wonderful music. T-C's "project" could do with some this. Up to 200 already, and no Sheidt? Disgraceful.


I'm not sure whether you're joking or not about the spelling; because it's definitely Scheidt.

Anyway, you got it.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Vesteralen said:


> You can see why I thought it was Michael Praetorius, can't you


I most certainly can.


----------



## Artemis

Klavierspieler said:


> Anyway, you got it.


Only with your and Vesteralen's help. That was a tough one.

One moment whilst I think of something ...


----------



## Artemis

How about this one?


----------



## Vesteralen

Looks a little like Lully, but the face is a bit different. Those wigs make it tough.


----------



## Artemis

Sorry, no.


----------



## Vesteralen

Is it Biber? Heinrich, not Justin


----------



## Artemis

Vesteralen said:


> Is it Biber?


 Well done, it is.

Your turn. Don't make it too difficult. It's taxing my poor brain.


----------



## Vesteralen

Okay, I haven't done this before, so this might be easy...


----------



## Artemis

Leonora Speyer


----------



## Vesteralen

Artemis said:


> Leonora Speyer


Got it in one.

Sorry I was so late getting back to you. Had to step out of the office for a few minutes.


----------



## Artemis

Slightly more difficult perhaps?


----------



## Vesteralen

Gian Carlo Menotti?


----------



## Artemis

You are too good at this game. Yes.


----------



## Vesteralen

Artemis said:


> You are too good at this game. Yes.


What can I say? He kind of looked like a composer to me. From there...

Try this one:


----------



## Vesteralen

Just a warning..I'll be offline for a wee bit. I'll check in a little later to see all the impatient responses to the compelling picture above.


----------



## Amfibius

Is that Clara Schumann?


----------



## Vesteralen

Amfibius said:


> Is that Clara Schumann?


No, but she had at least two things very much in common with Clara.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Rebecca Clarke?


----------



## Vesteralen

No. Directionally speaking, she was east of Clara.


----------



## Artemis

Vesteralen said:


> No. Directionally speaking, she was east of Clara.


 Might it be Clara Schumann's eastern cousin who took in the Schumann household washing to earn a few crusts to keep the bailiffs away?


----------



## Vesteralen

Hmmm...sorry this was much harder than I thought.

Okay, here are the Clara Schumann similarities:

A recognized pianist
Had a composer husband who dedicated several works to her


----------



## Klavierspieler

Scriabin's wife, Vera?


----------



## Vesteralen

Right nationality..wrong person


----------



## Vesteralen

Okay...it's Ekaterina, wife of Alexander Borodin.

Sorry to hijack the thread. It wasn't my intention.

Anyone else can take over now. You have a free pass!


----------



## Amfibius

That was a bit too hard, vesteralen 

Ok, hopefully this wife of a famous composer is easier:


----------



## Artemis

Alma Mahler


----------



## Amfibius

That's right, Alma Mahler  

I'm not a fan of nominating obscure people. At least people can guess my nominations!  

You are up next!


----------



## Artemis

This one is easy.


----------



## Amfibius

John Field?


----------



## Artemis

Correct. Over to you.


----------



## Amfibius

This should be easy. This handsome Italian stallion made many hearts flutter. Who is he?


----------



## Artemis

Mario Lanza


----------



## Amfibius

Yep that's him ... your turn. Hmm, seems as if interest in this thread has died


----------



## Artemis

Here's one that's quite easy:


----------



## graaf

Where is member TresPicos when you need him?


----------



## graaf

Since TresPicos is not visiting the thread...

I recognized that the person on the photo was on the avatar of member TresPicos. His avatar was actually an image of Swedish krona, with this woman on it. Simple google search on krona gives you list of banknotes, and the one in question was 50 SEK, which has Jenny Lind on it.

Therefore, it's Jenny Lind, and the thread can move on. Hope this one is easy:


----------



## graaf

Lisa Batiashvili.
Time for someone to try another one.


----------



## Amfibius

You guys are too good!


----------

